# I need help I think my piranhas are breeding.



## blackp (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 5 red bellys around 6-7 inches thiers 3 of them that look darker with no red and they are tails slaping each other and chasing the other piranha that look normal what does this mean.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

blackp said:


> I have 5 red bellys around 6-7 inches thiers 3 of them that look darker with no red and they are tails slaping each other and chasing the other piranha that look normal what does this mean.


yup :nod: that may or may not breeding yet! depending on the fish...i have 5 red in my tank(which it sold already) it turn black all the time. and they are 5"-7".


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Crossfinger and hope!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

you might want to start setting up a small tank with a spounge filter just in case.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I like to call the amazon dance of love. What will happen is the pair will sit side by side and rub against each other numerous times, looks like they are slapping their tails together, and they do this all above the nest the dig, or build.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Give your fish some privacy. Typcally the male will work an area, do some light substrate shoveling and try to get the female to come down to his spot. If all elements line up right the fish will spawn....


----------

